
News.YC first month traffic - pg
http://www.ycombinator.com/images/news.yc.1month.png
======
staunch
Thanks for the stats, I was curious how things were progressing. I wished for
such a site (I thought it would be a subreddit) for a long time. Happy to see
it's going well.

------
danielha
Why the sharp jump in traffic in the middle of last week?

~~~
pg
I have no idea. Usually midweek will be highest for a site like this, but that
was an unusually large spike.

~~~
danielha
Actually, it was probably Jason crawling news.yc indexing everything...

~~~
pg
Hmm, that would be in the right ballpark.

------
sethjohn
I wonder if there's going to be a change in traffic (# or composition) at the
end of the YC application process.

